# Löschen eines "weird files" [Half solved]

## Evildad

Hallo miteinander, 

nachdem wieder einmal ein Gewitter vorbeigezogen und einen Stromausfall nach sich gezogen hat, stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass

es bei mir nun solch ein unten stehendes File gibt und ich es nicht löschen kann.

Aber mit dem File kann ich auch kein Syslog-NG mehr emergen oder unmergen.

Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen.

Gruss 

Evil

```
?----wxr-- 25449 2097152 27904 16 1970-01-01 01:00 /usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz
```

Last edited by Evildad on Mon Aug 07, 2006 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen und weiß auch auf Anhieb nicht was man damit machen kann. Wichtig wären hier erstmal die Fehlermeldungen von "rm" bzw. "rm -f". Dazu die Meldungen von dmesg, falls es welche gibt. Und dann noch von welchem Dateisystem wir sprechen und was fsck zum Dateisystem sagt.

----------

## Lenz

Mal 

```
fsck
```

ausgeführt?

----------

## smg

Was sagt

```
 ls -i
```

?

Kannst dus über die inode killen?

Bye.

----------

## s|mon

Hi ich hatte nach einem filesystemcheck letztens auch eine nicht löschbare datei. 

Also falls du das dateisystem schon überprüft hast helfen dir eventuell lsattr und chattr, 

bzw deren man-pages weiter. 

mfg s|mon

----------

## Evildad

fsck hab ich schon ausgeführt aber es scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein... Naja zumindest meint es das...

rm /usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz gibt folgenden Fehler

```
rm /usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz

rm: remove write-protected weird file `/usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz'? yes

rm: cannot remove `/usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz': Operation not permitted

```

Selbiges für rm -f   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ls -i /usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz

```

1798668 /usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz
```

lsattr und chattr sind dann wohl noch meine Freunde. 

@s|mon: Wie bist du das File denn losgeworden?

Schonmal Danke für die vielen Replies   :Very Happy: 

Gruss

evil

----------

## s|mon

Also lsattr und chattr sind für ext-Dateisysteme. Weiß ja nicht sicher ob du ext2/3 hast oder etwas anderes.

Man kann damit einige Attribute für Dateien setzten. Soweit ich das sehe werden diese aber selten bzw. nur in Ausnahmefällen genutzt.

Mit "lsattr filename" kannst du dir die Attribute welche gesetzt sind anzeigen lassen. 

 *Quote:*   

> lsattr /usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz
> 
> ------------- /usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz

 

Wie man sieht sind hier keine gesetzt. In deinem Fall würde ich versuchen alle gesetzten auf diese Datei zu entfernen (mit chattr) und dannach testen ob du löschen darfst. Was die einzelnen Attribute bedeuten kannst du ja in der man-page nachlesen.

----------

## Evildad

Ja ganz vergessen zu sagen. Ist ext3

Aber irgendwie mag mich heute jemand nicht...

```
lsattr /usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz

lsattr: Operation not supported While reading flags on /usr/share/man/man5/syslog-ng.conf.5.gz

```

Hmm bleibt wohl nur noch der Weg über den Inode übrig aber das hab ich noch nie gemacht...

----------

## smg

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Ja ganz vergessen zu sagen. Ist ext3
> 
> Aber irgendwie mag mich heute jemand nicht...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bist du root?

Bye.

----------

## Evildad

Ja bin ich   :Very Happy: 

----------

## s|mon

Steht am Ende von "dmesg" etwas, und ist das filesystem eventuell read-only gemounted und wie wurde der filesystemcheck aufgerufen. Ich musste diesen bei mir wiederholt und mit "-f" (also check erzwingen auch wenn für unnötig erachtet) aufrufen, bis keine Fehler mehr gefunden wurden.

edit: btw ein Backup der wichtigen Daten kann nie schaden.

----------

## Vortex375

Ist es denn vll. möglich die Datei zu löschen wenn man mit der Gentoo-CD oder einem anderen Live-Linux bootet?

----------

## Evildad

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ist es denn vll. möglich die Datei zu löschen wenn man mit der Gentoo-CD oder einem anderen Live-Linux bootet?

 

Hab ne alte Knoppix CD entstaubt und auch dort konnte man das File nicht löschen

fsck hab ich auch unter Knoppix versucht...

Hat aber keine Fehler gefunden. Muss aber nochmal mit force versuchen...

Und ja am Ende von dmesg steht was aber leider hab ich den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr im Kopf. Bin grad nicht am Computer. Aber was von wegen Inode... (werd den genauen Fehler noch nachreichen)

Sonst noch Vorschläge?

----------

## tazinblack

Hast Du denn schon mal versucht, die Dateiattribute anders zu setzen ?

Also ganz einfach 

```
chmod 777 <Datei>

  oder

chmod g-w <Datei>
```

Kannst Du überhaupt noch Dateiattribute ändern oder ist das auch kaputt ?

----------

## Evildad

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hast Du denn schon mal versucht, die Dateiattribute anders zu setzen ?
> 
> Also ganz einfach 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das war das erste was ich versucht hatte aber leider Permission denied   :Confused: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Versuch mal folgendes vorgehen:

P.s. ich mache für das Beispiel folgende Annahmen. Bitte passe dies jeweils an

deine Umgebung an:

- /usr ist eine eigene Partition auf /dev/hda4

1.) Knoppix CD einlegen und in Runlevel 2 booten -> knoppix 2

2.) Starte debugfs 

```
debugfs -w /dev/hda4
```

3.) Danach musst du in das Verzeichnis wechseln, wo sich das File befindet. Achte darauf, dass du den Pfad relativ zur Partition angeben musst. Das bedeutet:

Wenn /usr eine eigene Partition ist und die Datei /usr/mein/verzeichnis/problemdatei.txt lautet, dann musst du cd mein/verzeichnis eingeben.

Liegt /usr jedoch auf der root Partition, dann wäre der Befehl cd usr/mein/verzeichnis !

```
debugfs: cd share/man/man5
```

4.) Nun muss die Datei gelöscht werden:

```
debugfs: clri syslog-ng.conf.5.gz
```

5.) Zum Schluss das Programm beenden, und die Partition mittels fsck nochmals prüfen.

```
debugfs: quit

fsck /dev/hda4
```

6.) Nun kannst du rebooten und schauen ob das File immer noch vorhanden ist.

Wenn ja... uff... Hartnäckiges Ding  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Evildad

So ein Update...

Nachdem 5 erfolglose Versuche mit fsck und Knoppix vergangen sind hab ich nochmal Gentoo gebootet, danach kam dann 5 mal in Folge, dass das Root File System einen File System Error hat...

```
 EXT3-fs warning (device hda3): ext3_clear_journal_err: Filesystem error recorded from previous mount: IO failure
```

Das gute daran, das beknackte File ist endlich weg...

Aber wieso kommt es denn jetzt wiederholt zu solchen Journal Fehlern? 

Kann es sein, dass die Platte langsam über den Jordan geht?

----------

## Anarcho

Dann guck mal mit den smartmontools nach!

----------

## Evildad

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Dann guck mal mit den smartmontools nach!

 

Auch das hab ich schon und eigentlich kein Grund zur Sorge

```
SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate       0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       250

  4 Start_Stop_Count              0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       309

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct       0x0033   253   253   009    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate               0x000b   253   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance    0x0024   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Half_Minutes      0x0032   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       16201h+58m

 12 Power_Cycle_Count           0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       192

194 Temperature_Celsius_x10 0x0022   150   124   000    Old_age   Always       -       34.5

197 Current_Pending_Sector    0x0033   253   253   009    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable        0x0031   253   253   009    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count   0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       33

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate      0x000b   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate       0x000b   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
```

Und ja die Platte läuft schon ziemlich lange   :Very Happy: 

Ich werd mal noch nen long test machen. Der letzte brachte keine Fehler...

Alles in allem sehr merkwürdig  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## s|mon

Ich würde da empfehlen zuerst mal ein Backup wichtiger Daten und einen ausgührlichen Test mit den Smartmontools sys-apps/smartmontools und wenn möglich mit dem Diagnosetool vom Hersteller deiner Festplattte.

 Durch diese Tests im Anschluss an Fehler konnte ich schon bei mehrere Platten feststellen das sie defekt sind und umgetauscht werden müssen. Das ganze dann eben noch rechtzeitig, so daß alle Daten gesichert  werden konnten. 

Nicht jeder macht ja immer ein volles Backup aller Festplatten.

[edit] war mal wieder langsam, smarttest wurde ja schon gestartet - viel glück

----------

## Evildad

Der Long Test 

```
# 2  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     16114         -

```

Aber die letzten 3 SMART Fehler machen Grund zur Sorge.

```
Error 5388 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 14740 hours (614 days + 4 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 98 78 68 fa e1  Error: ICRC, ABRT 152 sectors at LBA = 0x01fa6878 = 33187960

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 98 78 68 fa e1 00      00:07:09.000  READ DMA

  c8 00 98 78 68 fa e1 00      00:07:09.000  READ DMA

  c8 00 10 28 b2 fc e1 00      00:07:09.000  READ DMA

  c8 00 08 40 68 fa e1 00      00:07:09.000  READ DMA

  c8 00 28 00 b2 fc e1 00      00:07:09.000  READ DMA

Error 5387 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 12018 hours (500 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 00 00 00 00 a0  Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  a1 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      00:08:05.000  IDENTIFY PACKET DEVICE

  c8 00 01 02 00 00 a0 00      00:08:03.000  READ DMA

  c8 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      00:08:03.000  READ DMA

  c8 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      00:08:03.000  READ DMA

  f5 00 01 3e fa c5 80 00      00:07:56.000  SECURITY FREEZE LOCK

Error 5386 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 12018 hours (500 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 00 00 00 00 a0  Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  a1 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      00:03:01.000  IDENTIFY PACKET DEVICE

  c8 00 01 02 00 00 a0 00      00:02:58.000  READ DMA

  c8 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      00:02:58.000  READ DMA

  c8 00 01 01 00 00 a0 00      00:00:41.000  READ DMA

  f5 00 01 3e fa c5 80 00      00:00:31.000  SECURITY FREEZE LOCK

```

Ich glaub ich werf mal schnell ein Backup an   :Very Happy: 

Sicher ist sicher  :Exclamation: 

Danach werd ich mal nach nem Diagnose Tool suchen... Umtauschen kann ich vergessen die Platte ist schon ziemlich alt.

----------

